# Biscayne bridge



## Hpag05 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey guys I been cycling now for about 4 months I ride every chance I get (work and weather can be a pain)20+ miles every time..my question is how hard is it to climb the Biscayne bridge? I'm scared shitless that I'm going to go over can't keep up wont be able to I clip and tumble down the bridge lol.


----------



## Hpag05 (Apr 30, 2012)

Did it, it wasn't bad at all fun ride just have to pace yourself


----------



## Jose Roubaix (Mar 12, 2010)

If you're talking about the Rickenbacker Causeway Bridge, yes it's hard, but very rewarding when you ride it. I was born and raised in Miami and thought just as you. On solo rides I use it as part of my interval training. There's other days that I'll climb it four times to confuse my muscle memory. A local coach suggested to ride it at a moderate speed using a high cadence (80-90rpm). Ride the bridge at this level 4-5 times to gain strength, then try charging the bridge at a high speed, preferably above 18 mph, then shift gears as you start dying out. If you continue to ride the bridge you'll notice you're overall performance improve. Like I tell fellow cyclist you have to learn to love the the bridge. It's the only "hill" we have.


----------

